# What does your fashion sense say about your personality type?



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been created before, and not by a female who usually more in tune with their fashion sense than I, a male, someone who rarely shops for clothing. That's the cold truth. I shop for new clothing about once a year. 

I guess that says something about me right there. I'm a relatively simple person in how I dress, and never have a compulsion to go out and buy clothing just for the sake of doing it. People like my sister, an E/INFP take so much joy from shopping, but it completely drains me.

When I do shop, I usually go to Old Navy and Urban Outfitters. I really like solid colors alone for my t-shirts and regular jeans which Old Navy is built for. Nothing flashy, just keeping everything simple. My closet is full of just about every solid colored polo shirt and t-shirt you can name. Sometimes I like to arrange them in such a way, so when I open my closet up the next morning, it looks like a rainbow.

I like to be creative too. Urban Outfitters has that creative/original look I typically go for when I dress. They have a number of graphic tees and hoodies which are always super expensive but worth it in my opinion. I almost spent sixty bucks on a pair of jeans once. Maybe that's why I only shop once a year.

My favorite piece of clothing are my scarves and winter jackets. Fall and Winter are my favorite times of the year, too, so now I have to find some way to suffice for this warm summer air making its way to my neck of the woods.

Overall, I feel content in how I look. I'm always taking suggestions, though, because I never have any idea what the latest trend is. That's the non-conformist in me; always doing my own thing. 

I really want to buy a colorful pair of Nike Dunks but that's about it. I don't ask for much. I usually buy stuff for other people, without expecting anything in return. But I may hit up an athletic store soon. Me and a few friends are really getting involved in weight-lifting. Everyone is always super serious when we go in there, so we were thinking about lightening everyone up. The original idea was to dress up in costumes to look like a professional of a far-reaching field. I don't know exactly how we're going to pay for it, but I want to dress up as a Beekeeper, one of my friends as a Fireman, and the other as a lab scientist. Who knows. And we'd just be there like we always do, working out, and when people give us blank stares at what we're wearing, we'll act like we don't know what they're talking about.

Anyway, I'm interested in hearing everyone else's fashion sense and how you think it relates to your personality type.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been described as dressing like a basketball player because I like wearing loose, comfortable clothes that I can easily run around in (t-shirt and shorts in the summer, sweatpants & hoodies in winter).


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Res said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been created before


Actually, I think this thread has already come and gone. 

I usually shop at American Eagle or Express. I like to wear gray, white, and black; or occasionally blue. Lately, I've been wearing sweat pants and a hoodie because I just don't give a f*ck.


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you could best describe my normal dress as 'smart casual'. Like Res, I dont shop often for clothes and when I do I go having already decided exactly what it is I am going to buy.

I guess I have a 'look' that I am confortable with, I try to make a compromise between certain things I always like like my brown leather jacket and the fasions of the time. I dont like to look 'scruffy' when I am in public - I do like to look relaxed but classy at the same time (if that makes any sense). I try to avoid looking like I just 'fell out of bed' and threw on last weeks old clothes, but equally I avoid looking like I spent 5 hours trying to resemble a metrosexual model.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wear long flowing dresses with shawls. They express movement, but are modest and do not advertise anything sexual. As previously mentioned, the shawls are both to hide behind, and to represent the wings I lack. Therefore, they represent both my insecurity and my idealism. I prefer non-abrasive colors (although my last photos, with the cat, show me in my ugly work clothes, which are not intended to be pleasant looking) and I prefer very full, romantic skirts to fitted ones, which might as well be pants. The way my clothes move in the wind expresses my P nature, how I adapt and flow, and how I am moved upon instead of controlling my own path. There is a spiritual significance to that.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I wear whatever I want.... I mean I mix match clothing styles intill I find something that 'I' think looks good, its just a bonus that it normally does. However, with that being said. I usual wear Jeans and a T-Shirt, Hoodies, and pieces of suits.

Now you should ask me about shows. I find them more interesting than clothing...... roud:
*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think my clothing choices reflect my personality very much anymore. Some S friends have been helpful in giving me constructive feedback regarding my wardrobe, i.e. "Don't wear too many colors at once."

For work I wear black, white and gray. My customers have to have confidence in me, and sober colors convey seriousness and inspire confidence. They are also very practical on the road. I don't mind washing a few items at a hotel, but it's best if they can be worn twice so I can wait for the weekends to do most cleaning. 

For casual wear I wear mostly neutrals with a few light blues and pinks. I love jeans with a crisp white blouse so I don't look too sloppy. I try to stick with classic pieces and save my creativity for accessories. I love to have a lot of sandals and earrings and bracelets to dress up an outfit. I hate prints or logos of any kind.

I'm not sure what, if anything, this says about my personality.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

So I was right about two of my peers.

Casual, conservative, strange, health-oriented, and intense, all rolled up into one - that is my somewhat deliberately contradictory style. Color is a big part of it, although I don't carefully coordinate anything. I don't believe in being very particular about clothing. For one thing, it takes the creativity out of it. Not only that, but it takes more time to get dressed and calls for layering or accessories that are of little utility. I also don't believe in spending much money on individual items, though I have amassed such a wardrobe that the total initial cost would be very high. So I mix a few simple but maybe slightly weird items on a daily basis.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

musicalpyramid said:


> I think you could best describe my normal dress as 'smart casual'.


By this line even if I didn't you're English, Now I do =P You guys have that whole metrosexual thing going on (which I like actually =)

It's interesting to consider culture too in this thread.

Europeans are generally more "dressed up" than the Americans.

Personally now, I can't say I have one style. And that is exactly the style.
One day I'm going to uni in jeans and a chemise, the other I'm wearing a cotton dress with sandals..
I'd randomly wear something neat to a really non-important thing, and on rare occasions the opposite.
As for shopping, it's the most hectic in the world for me!! NOT KIDDING! Ne BAD!


----------



## Leanna (Mar 8, 2009)

My friends once told me that my style was very "smart-casual". I _do _wear jeans mostly, but I also usually pair it with a a more "dressed up" top and nice shoes. I think the last time I wore a t-shirt was two years ago (and it was only for a couple of hours). I would also say that I'm kind of conservative in my dress (since I don't like to draw too much attention to myself), but still sexy (since when attention _is_ on me, I like still look feminine and attractive). I also like to layer my tops a lot too, with maybe a sleeveless top and a cardigan over it. I like to wear skirts sometimes too, but nothing too short. I usually will only wear skirts that hit just above the knee (or _at_ the knee) and I LOVE pencil skirts too. roud: Color-wise, I used to just buy a lot of black, brown, and light pink type clothing because it's easier for me to mix-and-match clothes that way. But this year, I've been forcing myself to buy a lot of different colored clothes. Lately, I've purchased a lot of navy-type colored tops/cardigans/dresses.

As for shopping...I love it. :laughing:


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

I had my fashion sense described to me once as, "You wear clothes that you think are pretty to look at, and style and colour coordination do not matter to you."

I have lots of bright, colourful, interesting looking tops. I like shirts with funny slogans and wearing stuff which is really bold on it's own. I kind of name all of my shirts too; my pirate shirt, my peasant shirt, stripey, polka-dotty, red executive top.
I have two pairs of jeans (pretty high waisted because they are more comfortable) that I alternate in between for winter. For summer I like wearing colourful skirts.
I really like bright shoes. For about 5 years I wore bright green Chuck Taylors about every day. I went through a couple pairs of them and finally abandoned them for orange-brown sneakers. I also have some purple boots and bright orange rain boots.
I also like wearing hats a lot, I have a purple beret that I wear all through winter, as well as an Amelia Earhart style hat and a knitted striped hat with hearts all around it that I made.

I don't really have a "style", I just like wearing clothes that are aesthetically pleasing, no matter how dated or weird they look. I like making bold statements. The best compliment I ever got about my clothes was from a random girl in a class who said, "You always wear interesting and weird clothes and you don't care what other people are wearing. Right on!" This was on a day on which I wore green Chuck Taylors, a high waisted bright floral skirt, a black tank top underneath a jean jacket, and a purple hat.

As for shopping, I kind of hate it. I'll just buy one item if I ever go out and then get out of the store as soon as possible. I hate the environment of big clothing stores, so I often buy clothes online or from thrift shops or from little clothing stores/street vendors.










I'm the one on the right. Green trench coat + orange scarf + purple hat = awesome.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Birds ?*



snail said:


> I wear long flowing dresses with shawls. They express movement, but are modest and do not advertise anything sexual. As previously mentioned, the shawls are both to hide behind, and to represent the wings I lack. Therefore, they represent both my insecurity and my idealism. I prefer non-abrasive colors (although my last photos, with the cat, show me in my ugly work clothes, which are not intended to be pleasant looking) and I prefer very full, romantic skirts to fitted ones, which might as well be pants. The way my clothes move in the wind expresses my P nature, how I adapt and flow, and how I am moved upon instead of controlling my own path. There is a spiritual significance to that.


This is not like a Snail at all. A bird that cannot fly.

Or a bird with clipped wings: ???


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

I have many just past knee length, flowy, colourful, patterny skirts (all but one second-hand). I love purple, and my favourite skirt is a purple and brilliant gold wrap skirt. My tops are always very plain and I add a splash of intrigue with some funky junk jewellery or my beaded purple waist chain. I wear funky sandals. I like to wear older, more worn clothes on the bottom, and new looking tops on top to balance. I prefer to look a little bit overdressed than underdressed whilst not taking away from a comfortable, flowing, feminine, peacey feel.:happy: That being said, my handbag can sometimes be one of those reusable green bags. I like this look, and I like trying to convey to others that environmentally mindedness is quirky, cute, and fun, and not always the stereotypical shabby, poor, and with dreadlocks sort (though I don't mind them either), or just plain dull. I like to wear a little makeup around people I don't know very well (but not to the local shops) but I don't like people to detect I'm wearing any easily (unless I'm for some odd reason at a club, then it's okay for a little eyemakeup to be seen). I like to be seen as fun, feminine and very peace loving (if you're not a whineo - heheh) by what I wear. I would describe my look as happy-gypsy-hippie. :laughing:

However at work, I'm just plain Jane. It's hard to be taken seriously unless you're dressed in black, white, or grey. I try to slip in a funkier colour once a week if I can get away with it .


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue jeans with a black long-sleeved shirt usually. If I wear black jeans then I put on a dark red or dark blue long-sleeved shirt. In winter, I wear black or dark blue cardigans with a black overcoat. In other words: I like dark colours... roud:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

That I'm confused? I honestly just throw things together. For instance, I had a turtleneck and lace-trimmed shirt layered, sort of how the Japanese exchange students would do it, with baggy pants. It was the last clean pair of pants. 
I did like some bohemian skirts, because they were floaty, light, and graceful. I also like intricate geometric/sinuous patterns. Apart from that, it's mostly plain colors, stripes, and anything simple and light.


----------



## helmetel (Jan 1, 2009)

My clothes are very plain - jeans and a very plain T-shirt. I don't like to wear skirts because I find them impractical - the only skirts I own are for my school uniform and I usually wear those with tights. I also prefer winter clothing so I often unnecessarily wear jumpers. I buy new clothes very infrequently.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I *love* clothes.

I wear some nice knit tops, stuff with interesting shapes and add-ons and patterns. Nice t-shirts, too, like fitted ones with cool designs and such. And skinny jeans. Mini skirts and tights. Black converses and colored eyeliner.

Sequins and bows and lace - I like a controlled level of elegance or extravagance.

In relation to personality - I dress in a way that makes people look at me, I guess. I like to feel prettier than other people =/. It may sound stupid, but I really just don't feel comfortable wearing plain sweats or not fixing my face in public.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Winter and night time in summer: T shirt, then usually a dress shirt. I like my bright blue one. But some days I'll wear a purple one. Then I choose a blazer, normally, if I'm wearing my blue shirt: black jeans, black blazer, and my black fedora. Also, if I am wearing my black and blue combo, I'll wear black shoes of some kind. If I'm wearing my purple shirt, I wear my tan blazer. With blue jeans and white and blue shoes.

Summer: I still have to get a few more polo shirts. The only ones I have are either a dark colour, or they need to be cleaned. So I was thinking about getting some kind of a blue polo shirt, with maybe one to two more of a colour I'lll figure out later. 

Most people I look like a manager that's looking for a party. Which is true to a certain extent. Usually I'm willing to party, unless I have school the next day. But if I just need to get dressed, usually I'll look like a skate punk. 

I've now lost focus, so I guess I'm done now.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Hats...

I like big hats with full brim, I used to wear fedoras (I ended up twisting and scrunching it so that it would go out of shape, it took a long time, but I succeeded), I dunno the name of the hat I have now, but it's brown

Tops...

I don't like t-shirts too much
My favourite garmet is a hippyish long sleeve blue silk shirt that's too big on me (but that's why I love it) that I got second hand, it feels like wearing a cloud roud:
I nearly allways wear my long sleeved black t-shirt
I have a tie-dye singlet I love wearing, which is a result of a tie-dye t-shirt that I cut the sleves off of and cut the neck out of shape

Trousers...

I basically either wear my baggy blue jeans or my baggy cargo pants

Shoes...

I wear slippers inside, and I wear almost worn out brown sneakers. My mother (ISFJ gaaaah) allways wants me to get new ones, but I allways tell her that I don't need new ones.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

When I was about 12-14 years old I wore hip hop clothes because I listened to that kind of music back then :sad: but then I rebelled against it and got into hair-metal (I didn't know there were other metal heads except for the ones in my class) and so I wore tight black trousers and I started wearing plaid shirts and allways wore my black jacket and started to grow my hair long. I'm glad I went through the hair metal phase (I still like some GNR music) because I still kept my long hair when I went out of that phase.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I like "private" better than "conservative." I have some conservative values that I like my style to reflect, but I think it more strongly reflects my private nature. By the way, while being "mysterious," I got another compliment for my style last night 

Are there any INFPs who like to sex it up at all on a regular basis?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

wisdom said:


> Are there any INFPs who like to sex it up at all on a regular basis?


I wear plastic boobs when I go shopping


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a very T approach to my wardrobe, I think. I put a big focus on the functionality of the clothing. The more pockets, the better. I don't really care much about color as long as it isn't hideously ugly.

For tops, I usually wear a solid-colored hoodie. Something that's not too bold, like green or navy blue or black. I prefer the ones with zippers, as that makes it easier to wear. Underneath that I wear one of 50-odd t-shirts I've collected over the years. The t-shirt doesn't matter as much to me, since people probably won't see it unless it's the middle of summer.

I usually wear a pair of cargo pants I picked up at Goodwill or a similar store. I almost never find these in any color other than varying shades of khaki or gray. My shoes are usually worn-out white sneakers.

I've noticed that I tend to wear clothes to destruction. I have several pairs of socks with gaping holes in the heels, but they still stay on my feet, so I still wear them. Likewise, I have a few t-shirts that have holes in them. My friends and family (especially my mother) don't quite get that I see no reason to throw away a pair of otherwise perfectly serviceable socks just because of a couple holes that no one's going to see.



wisdom said:


> Are there any INFPs who like to sex it up at all on a regular basis?


Define "sex it up," please. Are you talking about fine evening wear or something a bit more...risqué?


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Jrquinlisk said:


> I have a very T approach to my wardrobe, I think. I put a big focus on the functionality of the clothing. The more pockets, the better. I don't really care much about color as long as it isn't hideously ugly.
> 
> For tops, I usually wear a solid-colored hoodie. Something that's not too bold, like green or navy blue or black. I prefer the ones with zippers, as that makes it easier to wear. Underneath that I wear one of 50-odd t-shirts I've collected over the years. The t-shirt doesn't matter as much to me, since people probably won't see it unless it's the middle of summer.
> 
> ...


The wearing clothes up to the point of deterioration sounds like me. People like to make fun of my holey socks.

Other than that, I wear basically the same thing year round, either blue jeans or brown, grey, or green pants with big pockets in the legs together with t-shirts, which are usually black or light brown. I used to wear camouflage pants a lot, but I've moved away from that somewhat, as well as moving away as much as possible from having excessive text on my shirts.

I have a grey jacket I wear a lot, too, in the winter. That covers my seasonal variation in dress.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I wear plastic boobs when I go shopping


what if people read this and think it's me!!?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> what if people read this and think it's me!!?


I wear plastic boobs too. :mellow:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> I wear plastic boobs too. :mellow:


*tempted* *holds herself back*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Depending on my feeling about fashion at any given time, I could go either of two ways, using it either as expressively and artistically as possible in order to reveal, through symbolism, an external expression of my deeper internal qualities... or I could feel that it is best to reject all aesthetics and simply use clothing as something functional, appreciating it for its essential purpose rather than for something superficial. If I can't attach meaning and depth to something primarily sensory, either by focusing on the practical utility of it, or by focusing on the symbolic utility, then I am dissatisfied with the expectation of wearing clothes at all, and would tend toward nudism.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't like tops with multiple buttons. One of them might fall off in the rush to get it off (for sleep).

Plumbed in the washing machine today. I've not worked out how to operate it. Need a girlfriend for things like this. I am being realistic more than sexist. I just don't like following instruction manuals.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Perseus said:


> I don't like tops with multiple buttons. One of them might fall off in the rush to get it off (for sleep).


For sleep. Suuuuure. :tongue:



Perseus said:


> Plumbed in the washing machine today. I've not worked out how to operate it. Need a girlfriend for things like this. I am being realistic more than sexist. I just don't like following instruction manuals.


You might need a "pony girl" (or whatever you call the ESFJs) for that. I can never figure out how to work practical appliances. lol


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

That question gives me little hope. "Sex it up" - clothes to show off the body or perhaps makeup to look closer to some feminine ideal.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Never. I have little respect for the "feminine ideal," and feel antagonistic toward people who attempt to promote it. I consider it oppressive.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Alanna said:


> I had my fashion sense described to me once as, "You wear clothes that you think are pretty to look at, and style and colour coordination do not matter to you."


*Surprisingly I've been told the same thing, almost, exactly word for word.*


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I'm fairly boring in a sense that I don't feel like I need to impress people. I wear what is comfortable to me. I'm heavily into t-shirts and cargo pants at the moment. And everything I own isn't super tight, since that seems to be the "norm" of girls, as well as guys in my area. I guess in a way I'm preppy without the pretentiousness (well, maybe) that seems to come with the clothing. I like Old Navy, Gap, American Eagle, and Pac Sun. If I had to give myself a "label", I'd say that I am a preppy skater.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> what if people read this and think it's me!!?


I should have ended my post with this:

THIS POST IS PROPERTY OF SURREAL ARCHIMEDES BREAKFAST


Trope said:


> I wear plastic boobs too. :mellow:


Yay, I'm not alone in this world


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

wisdom said:


> That question gives me little hope. "Sex it up" - clothes to show off the body or perhaps makeup to look closer to some feminine ideal.


Ah. Can't help you much there. Sorry.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Another thing that's been said about my style is: if it's not comfortable, he won't wear it. Comfort is the most important thing to me when picking my clothes and I like loose, baggy clothes that I can easily move around in and I can run around if I have to.


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Surprisingly I've been told the same thing, almost, exactly word for word.*


Good work *thumbs up*

As for sexing it up (I know I'm not an INFP but I'm going to answer this anyways), I don't really do that at all. I haven't worn make-up in a couple years, except for at prom, when my boyfriend's mom insisted on putting it on me, and I washed most of it off when I got there anyways. I just hate the feeling of it on my skin.

I am pretty well endowed in the chestal-region, so anything that is pretty low cut is out of the question for me. I feel very uncomfortable with people staring at my chest. I've actually had to stop wearing a couple of tops I bought because of this. I don't understand why anyone would get breast implants, boobs are friggin annoying.

For the boys about to say, "Yay for boobies!" you don't actually have to live with them so you don't get an opinion.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Alanna said:


> For the boys about to say, "Yay for boobies!" you don't actually have to live with them so you don't get an opinion.


I've donated money to the boobies foundation....or something like that.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I personally know how I dress is symoblic towards me, but it's hard to put in words. It's more of unexplainable reasons that make perfectly clear sense, but then get fogged up when I try to put it in words. Since my brain can't function properly, I'll let you tell me what my fashion sense says about me.

-I wear lots of loose clothes- I _*hate*_ the feeling of tight clothes.
-For colors, I tend to wear lots of greens and browns. I also wear a lot of gray, white, and sometimes black and blue.
-I like clay-dyed or heathered-looking shirts because they look more natural, but sometimes they're more expensive, so I only have a couple of them.
-I almost always wear a sweatshirt, it makes me feel more secure, and therefore more free. Just as long as it's not tight-fitting.

and that's all I can think of for now .


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I wear fishnet stockings and stilettos.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

snail said:


> Looklet - User: snail (Looks)
> 
> I made a look to represent each of the MBTI types. If anyone objects to how I have represented his or her type, please let me know what I got wrong so I can change it. Thanks.


 
This is brilliant!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Applause*



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> This is speculative, but anyways:
> 
> ESFP: Like oh-em-jee, my skirt is like, so hot! *flips hair.*
> ESFJ: I'm dressed really sexy, but not like, a whore. *smooths skirt.*
> ...



This is brilliant from a geezer. I should have done this myself, but you got in first. I am not so sure I would have worded it anything like you. Or even got it right.

What do the girl's think about these ?


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Perseus said:


> This is brilliant from a geezer. I should have done this myself, but you got in first. I am not so sure I would have worded it anything like you. Or even got it right.
> 
> What do the girl's think about these ?


 
I approve wholeheartedly!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Polecat ENFP with the Red Dress On (Poor Howard)*

I would have ESFJ in a Pony Tail. ISFJ reading comics (manga) ? P influence. 

I think I like the INFJ. ENFP are too dangerous.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Perseus said:


> This is brilliant from a geezer. I should have done this myself, but you got in first. I am not so sure I would have worded it anything like you. Or even got it right.
> 
> What do the girl's think about these ?


Thank you Perseus.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

snail said:


> Looklet - User: snail (Looks)
> 
> I made a look to represent each of the MBTI types. If anyone objects to how I have represented his or her type, please let me know what I got wrong so I can change it. Thanks.


 That's impressive! You have a good eye for coordination!

The only complaint I have is with ENFJ....I would never wear something that conservative. 

I am into bright colors and bold patterns. I wear jeans with almost everything, and also have a love for hiking boots. I like to balance the odd and unusual without being too crazy.

The only other ENFJ I know IRL is similar in the fondness for the odd. He likes to wear pork-pie hats and vests. No matter how dressy he is on top, he always wears jeans.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

mutton said:


> That's impressive! You have a good eye for coordination!
> 
> The only complaint I have is with ENFJ....I would never wear something that conservative.
> 
> ...


 
I, too, have noticed that ENFJs tend to be a little eccentric at times. My ENFJ teacher always has new and interesting ties!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

What is the explanation of the hair-style please?

The red and green mix is very much my choice of wear. But it would be above the waist.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd do the blazer with jeans on a weekend plus some low heeled open toe pumps and a softer top. The skirt I'll do but not pair it up like that. 

Another thing, the blazer needs a few inches off the back. 

The hair is too much and if I wore glasses, I'd probably do contacts.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i think i've expressed this before somewhere. i wear clothes that are generally comfortable, clean and neat. i like solid, lighter colors. grey, silver, white, brown, maybe dark red or blue if i am feeling "Adventurous"... i get sensory overload very easily so my clothing reflects that a lot, even bright solid colors tend to offend my eyes. not conceptually but physically, it feels grating to me. i have seen pictures of @snail before, the kind of clothing she wears almost gives me a headache. it is all very pretty and modest and nice fabric but the colors are so clashy and vibrant and out there and overt it intrudes on my sensory experiences. 

this is just a me-thing though i am like this with everything, not like an "oh my god you heathen!! awful taste!!" thing. if i lived in my own ideal world everything would be brown and grey and nothing would flash or beep or make noise and lights would be dim all the time and it would be warm and floors would be made out of carpet and there would be minimal furniture everywhere and blankets to hide in and we would all live in caves. 

otherwise business casual.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

chaeriean said:


> i think i've expressed this before somewhere. i wear clothes that are generally comfortable, clean and neat. i like solid, lighter colors. grey, silver, white, brown, maybe dark red or blue if i am feeling "Adventurous"... i get sensory overload very easily so my clothing reflects that a lot, even bright solid colors tend to offend my eyes. not conceptually but physically, it feels grating to me. i have seen pictures of @snail before, the kind of clothing she wears almost gives me a headache. it is all very pretty and modest and nice fabric but the colors are so clashy and vibrant and out there and overt it intrudes on my sensory experiences.
> 
> this is just a me-thing though i am like this with everything, not like an "oh my god you heathen!! awful taste!!" thing. if i lived in my own ideal world everything would be brown and grey and nothing would flash or beep or make noise and lights would be dim all the time and it would be warm and floors would be made out of carpet and there would be minimal furniture everywhere and blankets to hide in and we would all live in caves.
> 
> otherwise business casual.


I like your style. Right now I'm wearing a baby blue short sleeve shirt, long grey pants, a grey fleece jacket, and a pair of green, casual asics shoes. I've had my fashion sense be described as earthy, whatever that says about me. lol. I, too, don't like bright colors that will catch a lot of attention but will occasionally wear a red, orange, yellow, depending if I'm feeling extra bubbly that day. I dislike logos on clothes, preferring to go all out solid. I dress for comfort and let the colors I wear reflect how I'm feeling on any given day.


Post-Script: I want to hug your last paragraph. :blushed:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

My fashion sense says that I'm OCD and have a low self esteem. Doesn't say much about my personality except perhaps that I'm not comfortable around people.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Meh. Shopping. It's okay once in a while, maybe twice a year (warm weather, cold weather).

My mom wishes I would wear something other than jeans and a T-shirt all the time, and that I'd do something other than a ponytail with my hair, because I normally don't. I go from sandals to boots in the fall, and rarely wear tennis shoes or fashionable clothes. I will wear Liz Claiborne stuff, but that's about as fancy as I go. My mom would say I'm no fun. :crazy: My wardrobe consists of mainly jeans, tees, polos, and a couple hoodies. 

I have also been accused of wearing all blue for a week straight without noticing.:tongue:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Well if it gets across what I'm trying to get across it says that I'm a tortured soul stuck in a superficial society, and I'm looking for someone that gets me.


----------



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

I dress in a way that's a cross between an ESFP and an ISFP. I am an ISTJ and while one would think that I'd dress rather boring, I don't. Look at the tights I wore today:


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

My fashion sense does not tell you I am an INTP. I typically dress like this: 










Maybe the fact that I have weird/attention-grabbing items shows that I'm careless, but I often get a "Wow, that would NEVER work for me" and I'm thinking "Uhm, yes it can because I just picked this off the floor of my closet" lol.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't put a whole lot of thought into fashion. I want to look presentable and not sloppy. I dress fairly conservatively rather than trendy. I buy clothes to last. I don't like drawing a whole lot of attention to myself and I think my clothes choices reflect that. 

You'd probably mistake me for an ISTJ based on my clothes choices- conservative, practical, wanting to save money but really its because clothing is not a top priority for me.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

The most fashionable people I know are ENFJs who like to stand out in good-looking, original outfits and they consistently pull it off. The ExxP types like to stand out too, but their fashion sense is not for everyone (especially the Ns).
What do INTPs wear? All the ones I know wear converse, but so does almost everyone at uni. Maybe the difference is in how we shop for clothes. I'm the only female I know of who shops with a very specific objective in mind. This way, you can case a store in under five minutes because every item either meets the objective or doesn't. If you shop by browsing it takes half an hour because every single item maybe goes with my shoes/is on sale/nice colour/makes me look bad/costs too much/myriad other considerations. Not that I've never bought clothes that way, but knowing specifically what I'm looking for means higher standards and nicer clothes.
So I managed to ramble on without actually discussing any clothes... this is a dress I bought recently. You can't really tell from that picture, but it has POCKETS! Big ones!









http://www.principals.co.nz/view/53/Annissa Dress


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I am not certain as of type in my sense of fashion,but my style would suggest one who has Abnormal tastes and sympathies in life,....generally a Bohemian style


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate fashion.

My style is anti fashion- not the ragged clothes kind of anti fashion--but rather utilitarian and as plain as possible

Simple clothes--- hoodies, shirts , t-shirts-- mostly black or other dark, mute colors.

Jeans -black or blue or something dark/mute.

And combat boots--- i love my boots very much.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't place much value in appearance. I know how to look decent and professional, but I don't really care much. Occasionally I'll dress up, and I'll feel good, but really...

I tend to shop at the Gap or at various department stores. I have no issues regarding brand or anything.
I like solids in jewel tones. This makes it really easy to look decent without trying, and I just realized over time after picking things in my favorite colors my closet was entirely royal purple and teal and various other vibrant colors. 


But I usually just throw on jeans or dress pants and one of these bright tops. I really have very few things with patterns. My use of makeup goes in phases, and usually I wear none or just neutral eye makeup.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably has a lot more to do with enneagram. I dress subdued New England preppy / Ivy , as that's the best way I can present myself to the widest audience, and get the best result from the intended audience. Enneagram 3, ya feel. Since Florida is always hot, it's usually a button down / classic coloured plain crew cut or slight v neck t shirt / polo , with khakis, chinos, or single-coloured but often a little brightly coloured shorts hitting right above the knee, a grosgrain or braided leather belt, and plain white slip on shoes I found at AE, or one of my three pairs of Sperries (lame, I know). I'll throw a cable knit sweater or cardigan on top for the winter months.

I shop mostly at Vineyard Vines, J Crew, H&M, Express, Nautica, Sperry, and Brooks Brothers, and some odd items from Pacsun or whatever that I saw and liked.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I like wearing moderately-skinny jeans (not really typical skinny jeans), tank tops with thicker straps, flats, fashionable boots and coat in the winter, leopard print, black pants like leggings or sweat pants, shorter jean shorts, bright-colored dresses, tank tops with flowers on them, a lot of black tank tops, purple. I don't like baggy clothing, spaghetti straps w/o some kind of sweater-type thingy..


----------



## Hazle Weatherfield (Dec 3, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> Am I the only INTP that loves fashion and shopping?


I love fashion and always have, and shopping itself is totally fine, although I prefer to go by myself or else get things online. Mostly, I just don't really want to bother navigating other people's opinions when it comes to what I wear, and I don't like the girl-mode where you have to pretend to consider feedback even when it doesn't seem applicable to you.

From my perspective, I have a great sense of style  However, the number one compliment (?) I get is, "Wow, I could never pull that off." Or else, "I wouldn't have thought to wear those things together." Which may actually qualify as unsults, but since I really enjoy my clothes, the intent doesn't seem particularly important.

As a child, I dressed in a way that tended to drive my mom crazy in an "are you really wearing that out of the house?" kind of way, but over years I've refined it. Some of my outfits probably still look kind of slapdash or accidental, but I'm actually very particular about how I combine things. I really like accessories—jewelry, shoes, fancy socks, hair ornaments—but they have to be specific.

I think of my style as Ironic- or Ultra-Feminine. I have a very vague, dreamy way of moving and am fairly small and delicate-looking, so the clothes match nicely while offsetting the fact that people like to compare me to Spock, various robots, or Hannibal Lecter. (Something I've said more than ten times in my life: "I am not a sociopath." To think, there are people who have probably not even said that once!) I enjoy contrasts, is what I'm saying. But also, things that are pretty.


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

Hazle Weatherfield said:


> From my perspective, I have a great sense of style  However, the number one compliment (?) I get is, "Wow, I could never pull that off." Or else, "I wouldn't have thought to wear those things together." Which may actually qualify as unsults, but since I really enjoy my clothes, the intent doesn't seem particularly important.


Haha. In high school my friends used to give me (backhanded) compliments like "That looks cool! Of course, only you could pull something like this off but...it looks good on you!" These days I think I look more like a wacky librarian.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

My style... I wear a lot of black. I range from casual to business. I shop at Zara, The Bay, All Saints. I don't wear attention grabbing colors most of the time. I have only one mint green sweater and mango orange sweater.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

I’ve never really thought about what I’d call “My style”, it’s an interesting idea. I do not want people thinking I’m trying to be a snob, girly girl, or looking like I’ve just rolled out of bed. My style used to be quite “gothic”, and I still haven’t lost my preference for dark colors.

Spring usual- Dark jeans, band T, nice jacket, lace or zip up shoes.
Summer usual- Capris or light jeans, button up solid color shirt, converse-esque shoes or sandals with a small wedge.
Fall usual- Dark jeans, shirt is usually ¾ sleeves or the kind that have sleeves that cover most of the hand and or have the thumb holes? Converse-esque shoes or small boots (During fall I end up looking like I’ve walked out of hot topic)
Winter usual- Skinny jeans + leather boots almost every day, either the off the shoulder with the folding down collar or the super long sleeved T. Scarf.

No time is the wrong time for a random beret, just to mess with people.
Apparently my style goes from “skater” to “prep” to “goth” to “bookworm” in the course of a year… What the heck? Conflicted fashion sense for conflicted personality type?


----------



## rocknroll_lover (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a creative outlet, of course. I thoroughly enjoy wearing funky clothes and feeling glamorous, it makes life more interesting. Experimenting with different styles is exciting for me. Faux fur coats, over-accessorizing, vintage jackets, stiletto pumps- yes, I will wear it all (and luckily where I live, it's not considered too abnormal- not like that would deter me). I live my life like it is my own personal work of art..how I live, what I think, how I dress, etc. The way I dress is an extension of who I am. I've always liked fashion though, but not in a pretentious way- I don't necessarily follow trends. I want to wear things I feel comfortable in.. which are always over the top glam.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENTJ here.* My style is classic-edgy. I like to experiment with different "personas" when I decide what to wear. My go-to is some sort of rock-biker chic. Sometimes, I feel girly so I'll throw on some breezy skirts and curls. And the odd time, I'll feel like a bombshell and try to roll with it. :kitteh:

Here's a collection of pics from my instagram.








I don't tend to experiment with colour like most people do. I enjoy playing around with clean lines, textures and hardware instead. Spikes mostly. With colour, my favourite choice is red. My favourite metallic is gold.


----------



## lilpixieofterror (Oct 24, 2013)

stiletto said:


> *ENTJ here.* My style is classic-edgy. I like to experiment with different "personas" when I decide what to wear. My go-to is some sort of rock-biker chic. Sometimes, I feel girly so I'll throw on some breezy skirts and curls. And the odd time, I'll feel like a bombshell and try to roll with it. :kitteh:
> 
> Here's a collection of pics from my instagram.
> View attachment 86669
> ...


Nice. I really like 2, 3, and 4 myself. 

BTW your spelling makes it so obvious that you're Canadian.


----------



## Castruccio (Sep 14, 2012)

It doesn't speak well for it, to say the least.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

lilpixieofterror said:


> Nice. I really like 2, 3, and 4 myself.
> 
> BTW your spelling makes it so obvious that you're Canadian.


LOL, thanks. I go out of my way to spell things proper. Now that I look back, you're right, there are a lot of "ou" words hahah!


----------



## lilpixieofterror (Oct 24, 2013)

stiletto said:


> LOL, thanks. I go out of my way to spell things proper. Now that I look back, you're right, there are a lot of "ou" words hahah!


You know we American's. We don't like speaking the King's English.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an ENTP and I have a boho (bohemienne) style of clothing.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Shabby chic for the most part and that says a lot about me. Either I wear a black or dark blue Ts with jeans (usually winter) with a colourful scarf and colourful socks (black peacoat) with comfortable but not too granny shoes or I wear clashing bright colourful skirt, shear embroidered top and bright stockings in the lesser cold days with clogs. For summer raw-cotton top, shorts and sandals which makes me look a little hippieish and it is my prefered style because it is very liberating, unincumbered and I don't have to wear socks. Also, I always wear dangling earrings.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Eh, I guess I'll do it, although I seem late to the game. First, my type is INFj-NE (aka EII) 

Honestly, I don't think my style correlates to my type except that I don't ever wear colors that clash. 
I shop anywhere and everywhere, and quite frequently. It's bad I guess, but I'm single, have most of my necessities already paid for (housing/car/etc), so if I feel like spending a good chunk of my money on clothes, so be it.

My style? I don't know. I wake up in the morning, look at my closet, and just start pulling things out, see what goes together, and then voila, I'm dressed. I could be wearing a pair of jeans (probably one of my 2 fave pair of jeans), a top that used to be my sister's, earrings (I always wear earrings!!), heels, and maybe a shrug to pull it all together. And then I spend like half an hour obsessing over what purse looks best with the outfit. Why?? 'cause like I'm an intuitive yo, and damn is it hard to get an outfit right, plus hair, and the occasional makeup. No, I will NOT mention how long this takes me to do.... ah, ha ha. XD

Which is why I love that for my new job we were given multiple blue shirts with the organization's logo on them to wear. At least the shirt/top part is taken care. More time to enjoy my coffee-and-facebook time in the morning...  

And I love changing up what I wear, makes life a bit more fun I guess.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm, I've thought about it when I was younger, but haven't reflected lately about what my style says about me. I'd be interested to see what you guys think. 

I've gone through a few fashion phases to experiment with my interests (goth, rocker, 40s vintage) and a few to fit into my work environment (corporate, girly prep). However, now, I like to keep things minimalist, but feminine. I hate having to match and too many bright colors, except for accessories.

To keep it simple, I wear wear clothing in Minimal colors - patent black, grey, white, red and add interest with interesting accessories, like bright bags, scarves and belts. I'm into shoes and coats and wear mostly grey, nude, shiny black leather shoes and the occasional red shoes. I like red, grey and creme coats. I used to love black everything, but it attracts lint and dust too much, so it's too high maintenance. You could also say that I have 4-5 personal uniforms for different occasions:

As for brands, I look for quality versus name. I used to sew and alter some of my clothing, so I look at construction and material.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

ISTP

Don't care as long as it's comfortable and doesn't look completely retarded
Simple designs and colours, no rainbows or flowers, nothing too happy
Usually cargo pants and a coat, even when it's 30 degrees Celsius outside


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I'm an ENTP and I wear the same outfit everyday, a solid color T-shirt (black, white, green, etc.) with a pair of blue jeans and black Nike's. Combine this with my often disheveled hair and I think my fashion sense speaks for itself more often than not.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

INFP

I'm very conscious about my fashion. My sister used to make fun of my fashion sense before, but that's because I had to rely on my parents' money for clothes and I just went with whatever clothes my mum bought for me. Now that I earn my own money, I experiment with clothes and see what matches with what and which is good for my body shape and height. Also, everything has to go well with one another, like, I can't wear random colours that doesn't go well with each other. For instance, if I wear navy blue, I pair it up with red or dark red, and maybe a hint of creamy white?

I realised that my clothes tend to be more bright and colourful around spring/summer than autumn/winter, which usually consists of black and other darker colours. Trying to "connect with nature", I suppose? lol

I stay away from clothes that reveal too much, like the back and chest. That's why I prefer tops and dresses with collars on them, Peter Pan collars being my favourite. Staying classy~
I also prefer looser clothes than tight ones, because I also like to breathe and I value my life. 

The brands or shops I go to buy my clothes are not from the cheap ones, because girls (mostly teenagers) around here always go to those shops and they would all be wearing the same clothes. I value my individuality so if I see somebody with the same outfit as me, I get a bit annoyed and would want to change into something else right away. But that's just me. I also don't like to stick to same old clothes so I stay away from the very expensive brands. What's the point in paying for something dear when I'm just going to buy another one sooner or later?

I also get compliments about my fashion from my friends and other women (even my sister, who made fun of my fashion sense before!) and I LOVE getting them. I guess that kind of motivates me to be more concious about how I dress. My fashion style is kind of like a work of art to me, I guess.


----------

